# Jackplate - beneficial or not?



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I've got a 16'6" Redfish Boats that I'm currently rebuilding. It floats in 11-12", but takes a bit more than that to run. I'm looking at the Bob's Lightweight 4" setback, but am wondering if I would really see benefits with it.There are not many of these hulls around, so not a ton of information. 

I'd like to reduce my running draft, be able to raise/lower engine instead of trimming it to adjust the boat's ride, as well as be able to idle out of shallow creeks when the tide is low. 





















Any suggestions?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use my Bob's, JP a lot. Yes I jack it up and can motor out of 1.5'


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You need it, and once you get it. Don’t forget you are not running a small micro or very shallow draft boat. The jack plate does not replace trim for adjusting ride. Jackplate reduces draft, and drag of lower end. Trim adjust angle of hull. With that said. On my skiff as I raise the motor I can trim higher and speed increases. Seems to increase speed much better if I do it in increments versus just running it all the way up and then adjusting trim.


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

I would not own a flatsboat without a jackplate. Call Bobs and ask their opinion on setback, etc. They have great customer service and are very helpful based on my experiences.

I am not familiar with your hull, but you may also want to consider trim tabs as well (I didn’t see trim tabs in your pic).


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Having now owned and used a skiff with both tabs and jack plate I can definitely see the benefits of both together. Big benefits in the jack plate. Install a pressure gauge. I can get the over temp alarm coming on if I run it high for extended periods while still maintaining straight line grip. Good if I need to jump over a shallow bank but I need to be mindful the pressure drops to around 10psi. 

In short, I'd never run a skiff without one now.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks guys. Looks like a jackplate is on the list.


----------

